# [matériel] des suggestions pour une "minibox"

## truc

Bonjour,

Voila je craque, j'ai un vieux portable TP (tout pourri) qui me sert de mini serveur(comprendre mail+web principalement), rien qui ne soit excessivement gourmand en puissance/espace de stockage/... Le problème étant qu'il fait définitivement trop de bruit, de plus en plus d'ailleurs, je pense que c'est la fin. Vu comment il chauffe, à mon avis, son absence se fera ressentir sur mes factures...

Bref, vous l'aurez compris, je viens vers vous pour des conseils, des points de départ pour mes recherches, je crois me rappeller que certains d'entre vous ont déjà eu de genre de besoins.

Idéalement, la chose doit être le moins encombrant possible, ne pas trop consommer, avoir quand même un peu d'espace de stockage, de RAM, fin quelque chose sur laquelle je puisse quand même m'amuser un minimum quoi:) pas besoin de graphique etc.. même si j'avoue qu'il faudra certainement installer l'OS sur l'engin, je ne sais même pas encore trop comment il faut s'y prendre...

En fait, je ne sais pas du tout ce que je peux espérer, donc, je dis d'autres idées en vrac, n'hésitez pas à me ramener à la raison:

un disque SD, si c'est possible, il parait que ça consomme moins, fait moins de bruit, et de toutes façons, je n'ai pas besoin de tant que ça de place(j'n'ai pas spécialement envie de me battre non plus pour économiser des Go:)

Bon, Si vous avez des pistes de départ, n'hésitez pas! Merci!

Bon week-end!

----------

## guilc

Je pense qu'il te faut commencer par lire ça : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-824559.html  :Wink: 

Les matos ont un peu évolué, mais les pistes de base sont les mêmes !

----------

## truc

Cool, j'savais bien que j'avais vu passer un fil comme ça!

Merci guilc

----------

## truc

Je remets le dernier message de ce fil car il date de janvier 2012:

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Côté très basse conso (<7W), chez phoronix ya du bench de nettops ARM: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=compulab_trimslice&num=1

 

J'ai eu pas mal de lecture là, mais je suis quand même confronté à un problème, j'aurai bien aimé avoir une petite boite toute faite&toute belle comme

les fit-PC2/3 ou intense PC ou encore les trim-slice et d'autres mais ces bebetes semblent toujours vouloir proposer une une carte video HD machin, une carte audio bref, des choses dont je n'ai pas besoin et qui doivent faire augmenter le prix.

Il y a aussi le DreamPlug qui semble intéressant, mais d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, il vient avec un OS(ubuntu) qu'il est possible de mettre à jour, mais il n'est pas spécialement prévu de pouvoir installer autre chose dessus(j'deviens trouillard peut-être? y'a _toujours_ un moyen...) Mais autre point négatif, le stockage est externe alors que je préfèrerais avoir un emplacement interne pour un disque SSD ou quelque chose comme ça(selon les prix que je vais trouver)

Je commence à comprendre l'interêt de monter soi même le "serveur", en prenant soin de choisir la carte mère qui va bien et les extensions de notre choix, mais là encore, je suis un peu à la rue:

bon déjà, j'n'ai pas encore _vraiment_ cherché, mais j'vois jamais les boitiers à vendre! je ne compte pas, pourtant, laisser cette preuve flagrante de ma geek attitude en évidence!

Plus sériseusement, j'ai bien compris que lorsqu'on n'est pas à la recherche de puissance pure mais plutôt de quelque chose basse consommation on va avoir tendance à s'orienter vers un processeur de type ARM, c'est donc vers ce type de produit que je m'oriente, je trouve donc des choses comme les beegleboards ou encore ça, mais c'est étrangement cher, je dois faire fausse route...

Je continue donc mes recherches mais si vous avez des informations/commentaires sur le sujet, n'hésitez pas!

----------

## kwenspc

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Plus sériseusement, j'ai bien compris que lorsqu'on n'est pas à la recherche de puissance pure mais plutôt de quelque chose basse consommation on va avoir tendance à s'orienter vers un processeur de type ARM, c'est donc vers ce type de produit que je m'oriente, je trouve donc des choses comme les beegleboards ou encore ça, mais c'est étrangement cher, je dois faire fausse route...
> 
> 

 

La seconde carte c'est une carte industrielle, pas du tout ce dont tu as besoin.

Pour le coup de la beagleboard c'est pas totalement idiot, même si au total (alim, boitier, périfs autre style carte ethernet usb pour avoir un 2nd port) ça ne reste pas donné. Mais c'est silencieux, coté conso c'est pépère et ça reste suffisamment puissant pour faire des trucs interessants. Je vois j'ai une pandaboard (pas pour serveur): 145€ + 30€ d'alim + 20€ de carte micro sd classe 10 16Go + 15€ de boitier usb2/sata2.5" + disques sata récup, pas de boitier... Pas donné donné.   :Confused: 

J'avoue penser à ça depuis quelques temps. Je me demande même si ça serait pas possible via une rasberry pi modèle B (rien à faire du gpu, c'est pour un serveur). À côté d'un Atom dual-core, 2Go de ram, port sata... ça sera nettement moins péchu, mais selon l'utilisation qu'on a d'un serveur ça peut le faire.

Je me demande si je tenterais pas l'aventure...

----------

## El_Goretto

Beware, rasberry pi, c'est du réseau en 10/100 seulement... c'est bien précisément le point qui me bloque complètement pour le moment :/

----------

## xaviermiller

La plupart des boards low cost ARM se basent sur une connectivité ethernet via USB. C'est le cas aussi des pandabard.

----------

## El_Goretto

C'est dommage, j'aurais bien vu un petit troupeau de pandas, avec un berger NAS à côté de l'enclos  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Le panda me refroidit un peu, car il chauffe, et se bloque dès que les 2 cores sont à 100%...

----------

## guilc

En fait, aujourd'hui si je devais changer mon home router/server, je pense que je ne partirais pas sur de l'ARM: trop exotique et trop sous-dimensionné pour être à l'aise avec un gentoo dessus (bah oui, vais pas quand même mettre une debian hein !   :Twisted Evil: )

Par contre, la piste Core i3 passe conso (type 2100T : http://www.materiel.net/processeur-socket-1155/intel-core-i3-2100t-64484.html) avec un TDP de 35W, posé sur une carte mini-ITX, avec un bon radiateur, ça doit pouvoir se refroidir en quasi-passif ou du moins avec un flux d'air lent (donc silencieux, gros ventirad à faible vitesse), et niveau conso, ça doit bien se tenir.

Quand je vois que le core i5 750 de mes parents est à 40W en idle, pourtant dans une grosse tour ATX avec une alim 80+ bronze seulement, (par contre, ça monte à 150W en charge lors des compiles), je me dis qu'un petit i3 comme ça, ça doit être bien calme en idle, et le rapport puissance/W doit être intéressant !

----------

## truc

Pourrais-tu en dire plus sur le côté "trop exotique", je croyais justement que gentoo avait une large base de paquetage pour ARM? À quel moment tu rencontres des difficultés? Pourquoi?

En dehors de gentoo, des compilations toussa, y'a t'il eu des moments où t'as senti que c'était pas assez ou que c'était pénible? C'est super subjectif comme question j'ai l'impression, mais bon:)

----------

## guilc

 *truc wrote:*   

> Pourrais-tu en dire plus sur le côté "trop exotique", je croyais justement que gentoo avait une large base de paquetage pour ARM? À quel moment tu rencontres des difficultés? Pourquoi?

 

Bah si tu regardes l'arbre, il y a des trous. Du genre nginx (qui serait plutôt adapté vu le principe de fonctionnement) n'est pas keywordé n'y est pas. JE dis ça car je l'utilise :pAprès, je dis pas que c'est impossible, mais ça va vite être pénible : pour chaque paquet qui n'y est pas et qui t'es utile, va falloir tester, faire des bugs, et pousser ça pendant un certain temps pour le faire keyworder... faisable, mais sur le long terme, pénible lorsqu'on n'est pas dev gentoo et qu'on doit passer par un intermédiaire sur BGO.

 *Quote:*   

> En dehors de gentoo, des compilations toussa, y'a t'il eu des moments où t'as senti que c'était pas assez ou que c'était pénible? C'est super subjectif comme question j'ai l'impression, mais bon:)

 

Attention, je me suis mal fait comprendre. Mon home server/gw n'est pas sour ARM aujourd'hui (mais sous atom). Mes seuls ARM à ce jour sont dans mon modem et mon switch  :Razz: . C'est une très forte crainte par rapport à tout ce que j'ai pu lire par-ci par-là au niveau de leurs perfs. Pour faire tourner de la debian, ça doit aller, mais pour gentoo, je crains vraiment que ça soit trop poussif et que tu pleure à chaque installation/mise à jour.

Ajouter à ça que comme déjà constaté plus haut, les interfaces sont souvent sous-dimensionnées (pas de gigabit, difficile de mettre un vrai disque dur vu qu'il n'y a pas souvent (jamais ?) de SATA pour coller un SSD). Et au final niveau prix, si tu veux l'équiper correctement, ça va te revenir super cher, beaucoup plus qu'une petite plateforme intel/ITX. Je ne suis pas sûr que tu rentabilises la mise de départ sur le gain en conso électrique.

Bref, c'est des doutes que j'ai, pas de constat sur une expérience faite  :Wink:  C'est pour ça que si je devais changer mon home server aujourd'hui, c'est plutôt vers la piste i3 basse conso que je me tournerais, sans prise de tête, plutôt que ARM, même si sur le papier ça paraît sexy par certains côté.

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Beware, rasberry pi, c'est du réseau en 10/100 seulement... c'est bien précisément le point qui me bloque complètement pour le moment :/

 

Ça dépend, je compte bien évidemment pas m'en servir comme serveur de fichier. Ma connexion internet plafonne à 20Mbits/sec (théoriquement) du coup ça va.

Pour le moment j'ai un serveur qui sert à tout: routeur (c'est lui qui est connecté au modem adsl bridgé), ssh, irc, fichiers, son... Or voilà: les 2 dernières fonctionalités je ne les utilisent que rarement. D'où l'idée de décharger une bonne partie sur une carte basse conso: elle sera toujours allumée (ssh, irc, imap, ...), le reste: on allume le gros serveur quand on a besoin (films, musique...). Au départ je trouvais idiot de séparer les fonctions, et je préférait un tout en un avec du rab de puissance. Mais finalement, si chaque partie est bien pensée quand à sa consommation et son rôle, on doit y gagner.

@XavierMiller: j'ai remarqué aussi que la pandaboard chauffe pas mal (et j'ai pas une ES, donc seulement 1Ghz), mais c'est assez simple d'installer un dissipateur thermique tout ce qu'il y a de plus bête. Faut juste ruser pour la fixation de ce dernier (vu que rien n'est préparé pour). Sinon je la trouve un poil trop puissant pour un micro routeur serveur, par contre comme media box ça doit aller.

Sinon gentoo sur arm... mouais. La dernière fois que j'ai construit une gentoo pour une cible arm c'était en 2006 et j'en ai chi**. Pas envie de retenter l'experience, même après toutes ces années. Je passerais sûrement à de l'OE.

----------

## El_Goretto

@guilc: le remplaçant du 2100T (2100T que j'ai pour un HTPC) en ivy bridge devrait encore accentuer l'aspect "chauffe peu". Mais de mémoire, il y avait eu des benchs qui prouvaient que le 2100T ne consommait quasiment pas moins que les pentium " normaux (pas T)" basés sur la même archi CPU (sandy bridge). Je n'ai malheureusement plus le lien.

Il y a aussi des pentiums en version "T" sur la même archi.

Ceci dit, pour un mini serveur avec patate, c'est un must. Attention, au choix de la carte mère qui a aussi une influence importante sur la conso de la config finale.

Après, en dessous, il y a le Brasos d'AMD et l'Atom. En théorie, le CPU AMD est un poil plus performant (je ne parle pas du GPU hors sujet). On reste sur des machines très homogènes et pouvant quasiment tout faire (sauf du transcoding de video en tant que serveur uPnP/DLNA, j'ai testé pour vous  :Wink: ).

----------

## truc

Merci à tous pour vos commentaires, je continue mes recherches et je vous tiens au jus  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Et ça, ça pourrait sentir bon non ?  :Smile: 

http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/127903-watch-out-raspberry-pi-intel-unveils-ultra-small-next-unit-of-computing-pc

----------

## El_Goretto

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Et ça, ça pourrait sentir bon non ? 
> 
> http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/127903-watch-out-raspberry-pi-intel-unveils-ultra-small-next-unit-of-computing-pc

 

Euh, sans port réseau?

Ah ouais, ça va plus loin encore  :Smile: 

----------

## zerros

+1 pour les plugcomputer. J'ai un sheevaplug sur lequel j'ai mis une gentoo à la place de l'ubuntu, et il tourne depuis quelques années déjà.

Sinon effectivement, la raspberry pi serait top, mai sil faut être patiiiieeennnnnntttttt :'(

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Et ça, ça pourrait sentir bon non ? 
> 
> http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/127903-watch-out-raspberry-pi-intel-unveils-ultra-small-next-unit-of-computing-pc 
> 
> Euh, sans port réseau?
> ...

 

Arf zut, j'avais pas fait gaffe :'(

----------

## k-root

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> La plupart des boards low cost ARM se basent sur une connectivité ethernet via USB. C'est le cas aussi des pandabard.

 

il ya le beagleBone avec un vrai port ethernet 

http://archlinuxarm.org/platforms/armv7/beaglebone

je ne l'utilise pas comme "server"  , mais j'en suis tres content

----------

## xaviermiller

Intéressant ! Merci pour l'information.

----------

## k-root

alors si c'est interessant :  le debit effectif en scp est de 1.1MB/s  en ethernet et sans interuption 

j'utilise une instal de gentoo [1] mais avec  le dernier kernel deja compilé par angstrom [2]  ..  le wifi fonctione [3]  le group google est actif mais c'est pas non plus une bete [4]   :Wink: 

1 : http://dev.gentoo.org/~armin76/arm/beaglebone/install.xml

2 : en ce moment 3.2-r9 ,  http://downloads.angstrom-distribution.org/demo/beaglebone/

3 : chipset rtl8192cu 

4 : time emerge portage , Ran 3 tests in 23.242s

```
real    3m24.280s

user    2m5.230s

sys     0m18.260s
```

----------

## guilc

Roh lala, et ça : http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/ARTiGO-A1200-Nano-EmITX-47764/

Ca pourrait être intéressant non ? !

----------

## truc

Wow! Un boitier fini!

C'est effectivement pas mal, malheureusement on ignore encore le prix!

J'aurais volontiers craqué pour quelque chose comme le slimfit, mais, plus de 400€ c'est quand même sacrément trop. J'éspère que celui là tournera plus autour de la centaine...

je rêve, je rêve...

----------

